# AC:PC All Camper Customization Options



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Is there a website resource available yet that lists not only every paint job and build out, but also offers up a visual reference for each? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

You can see all the customization options by going to OK motors and selecting "Customize Camper". They don't change, all the options are there all the time. And there are pictures of all the options (for visual reference).

The build out schedule is:


Default size: 4x5

Expand First Floor (1)
10,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Second Floor
30,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?5

Expand Second Floor (A)
50,000 Bells
Floor Space: 4?6

Expand First Floor (2)
100,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?6 

Expand First Floor (3)
150,000 Bells
Floor Space: 5?8

Expand Second Floor (B)
200,000
Floor Space: 5x6

Expand Second Floor (C)
250,000 
Floor Space: 5x8

I can confirm that this is the FINAL expansion. I don't see any benefit for paying off that final loan, so until I find out if there's some kind of bonus or reward for doing so, I'm not going to.







Also you don't get to choose what order or floor gets expanded, they just happen in the above order.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Actually, there's only six a day for the custom paint jobs. Today, I have Lovely Lace, Patched together, Blue sweater-vest, Flower power, Camo chic and Retro ride.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe it depends on your level because I can see all 13 - the one I bought, the login bonus AC design I got, plus 11 others.






The Animal Crossing design is free from login bonus, the Baker's Dozen costs 10,000 bells.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

*Here's the list of all Camper Special Paint Jobs:*


Animal Crossing _Vintage Style_: Log-In bonus: Play the game for 10 days
Lovely Lace _Vintage Style_: 8,000 Bells
Blue Sweater-Vest _Vintage Style_: 8,000 Bells
Camo Chic _Vintage Style_: 8,000 Bells
Splatter Up _Modern Style_: 10,000 Bells
Baker?s Dozen _Modern Style_: 10,000 Bells
Playtime _Modern Style_: 10,000 Bells
Patched Together _Vintage Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)
Flower Power _Vintage Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)
Retro Ride _Vintage Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)
Flaming Forward _Modern Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)
Lumberjack _Modern Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)
Garden Party _Modern Style_: 150 Leaf Tickets ($6 USD)

So, as it stands, it looks like the Vintage style ones are either the day one styles available, or the six that just happened to appear for me. It's still sans information on Modern styles. If anyone has photos of those other ones, that would be grand. I can supply pictures of the first six, as needed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, that may very well be the case. What level are you at the moment?

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Camper

I found a link for all of them here for anyone who needs it!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

Did you even look at my post?


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Nah, I think the page wasn't refreshed when I edited mine. Thanks for the full view, though!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, I think I see what it is. You need to have the modern camper option unlocked before you can see the paint jobs for it, since they vary from style to style.


----------

